# 1C

## lamo

:Smilie: 

  ,     -   X   30/11/11.    -   Y .      4.       -. 

    -  1??        ,    ?

----------


## Naumov

http://buh.ru/search.jsp?q=%EA%EE%F0...EA%F2%F3%F0%E0

----------


## lamo

...   ....

           ?

     ,     ():

10.6 60.1  100 .
19.3 60.1  18 .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 10.6 60.1  100 .


   . .. 
"
12.   - ,       ,   ,  ,    .
" ( 5)
  - http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/mf119n_01.htm#3  III

 .

 ,  : http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/316_10.htm

----------


## lamo

,      ??? 
     ,       ?? 

* :*          /     . (      )??

----------

> ,      ???


  .  .




> :          /     . (      )??


-,  ,  ,    ,     .    .     -  ,   : , ,     ..     - -.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,     .


   . 
    -.      . ().

*lamo*,    -  , .  .

----------

> -


.      .  ..    .     -   ( , ).    ,    . ,     , ,      .

----------


## lamo

()  ,      !!!! ..           - !!!    ,     (          )!!! 

* :*    "  "        (   ),            ??     ? (     )??

----------


## Naumov

*lamo*,    ,   .

----------


## Kostal

> *lamo*,    ,   .


    .           . 
  .

----------


## lamo

> *lamo*,    ,   .


 ,   ...     -    ...      . :Frown:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr.jsp?ID=7979
  - ?

----------


## lamo

,           ( )??

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  " "?

   1.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

"
   7.70.530"
"
 "
          245-  19.07.2011 .     -        .        -4-3/15927@  28.09.2011 "   -".      -   " - "  " - .
"
 ""     1: 8"""
          ,        1: 8.         1: 8.
"
* "" - """
         -  ,   (     ,   ,     ).  -     " -   -  - "     "- "    "".
      " - "    " -".
     ,    -      ,       "  " (   )  "  " (   ) .
     " - "    "  -".
"
 "" - """
            -,    ,   (     ,   ,     ).  -     " -   -  - ".       ,   "- ",      "- ".
       -          -,     -,  .         "   "     "".         -    "  ".
       -          .          "   "     "".          -    "  ".
     " - "    "  -".*


 .

----------

,              ?    -    ..           ?

----------

-

----------


## lamo

ZloiBuhgalter,         ,   
** ,        ,               ....   -    1     (60,1 ) ?

----------

> ** ,        ,               ....   -    1     (60,1 ) ?


      ""!!!,    ,      -     .       ("    ",  ) -   ,

----------

> ZloiBuhgalter,         ,   
> ** ,        ,               ....   -    1     (60,1 ) ?


 " ",  " ". .

----------


## lamo

> ""!!!,    ,      -     .       ("    ",  ) -   ,


      .

----------


## lamo

, ....

----------


## lamo

,   ,     ...   ,       1.

----------

> , ....


 ,       -      .    ,      .

----------


## ......

.  .    4 .2011 .    400 000 .      ,  2.0 (2.0.32.4)  .  " "      ,  .       "  -       (, ,  ) ,        ,    .         ,      (. .    - 5, 8, 9).         .   . .

----------

> "
>    7.70.530"
> "
>  "
>           245-  19.07.2011 .     -        .        -4-3/15927@  28.09.2011 "   -".      -   " - "  " - .
> "
>  ""     1: 8"""
>           ,        1: 8.         1: 8.
> "
> ...


        100    ,

----------


## Naumov

100 .    ?

----------

1

----------

-

----------

-  (   ),     -     .     44   62?     ,    ?     -12?

----------

1. .  " ".
2.    44 ?

----------

- ,

----------

, 44 -  ,        ,     -  :Frown:

----------


## 988016

!        2011 !     .   2012    ,     -.  " " -    .  ?  :Frown:

----------

> 


 . . . , ,      ,   .

----------


## svetuochek

..  31.03.12  ..  31.01.03.

.44 . 60.1 - 100.
. 19 . 60.01 - 18.

  .      10 .,   1,8.
 " "  :
. *90.02.1* . 60.01 - 10 .
. 19 . 60.01 - 1,8 .

  ,   90.02.1????  ,     44  90.07?

----------

!!!       1 7.7   .......   .      , .......     .........      " "?????????????

----------


## 1982

> . 
>     -.      . ().
> 
> *lamo*,    -  , .  .


  ,     .,   ,           /?         .        ..

----------

-      ?    .  -         ,    ,     :Wink:

----------

> -      ?    .  -         ,    ,


 7.7      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 7.7      .


   .

    1 7.7

...........
  ,      
  ,     , 

    " ". 
       " " (" ."):
-	;
-	  ;
-	  ;
-	  ;
-	  
       .
...........

----------

> ..  31.03.12  ..  31.01.03.
> 
> .44 . 60.1 - 100.
> . 19 . 60.01 - 18.
> 
>   .      10 .,   1,8.
>  " "  :
> . *90.02.1* . 60.01 - 10 .
> . 19 . 60.01 - 1,8 .
> ...


    .      90.02.1  .44.              .90.07.

----------


## svetuochek

.



> .90.07.


,         !!!
      .44.01       "   ".
 , ,   . 19  " "     " "  .
 -     (   )?

----------

> 90.02.1  .44.


      .

----------


## i-ber

!
1 7.7    -       ( ).
1)  "  "   ,   
 20  60.1
* 19.3*  60.1
2)      (    - )
3)   .. -   
 68.2 * 19.3*
   ,  2  19.3 , ..  ,      .

   2  (..       -),      2  19.3 -   .

  ,     .  -   . .

----------

> .


,       "  ".
1:(2.0.34.11)

----------

> .
> 
> ,         !!!
>       .44.01       "   ".
>  , ,   . 19  " "     " "  .
>  -     (   )?


    .19  " "   "   ".
1:(2.0.34.11)

----------

> ..  31.03.12  ..  31.01.03.
> 
> .44 . 60.1 - 100.
> . 19 . 60.01 - 18.
> 
>   .      10 .,   1,8.
>  " "  :
> . *90.02.1* . 60.01 - 10 .
> . 19 . 60.01 - 1,8 .
> ...


      1:


"        :

         .    ,   ,   ""   ,     " "      ,  ."

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


    ...

 "  1".

----------


## svetuochek

> .19  " "   "   ".
> 1:(2.0.34.11)


,   . :Wow:

----------


## -

2  -  :   -    ( + 115 .),   -    ( -60 .).   -           .    -       .  -     19 -      -50 .   1 7.7.   ?

----------

.     68( ..         ) ,   ?           19 ,   19 ...

----------

,         ,      .    ,     , ..  ,   . \  ,     (..  )....  ,  ...         \....    1 7,7     ,   ....   19  ...

----------

.       .    ,       7   8- -2.0.   ,   , .      ,     .    .   ( )   (). 1.  . (   .     ).      .
   ().    ..        ?     ,     .  ?

----------

1.  "   " ()   /.
2.     " " 1 ().    1 -  / 1.
3.    1   2 ().    2 -  / 2.

----------

> 1.  "   " ()   /.
> 2.     " " 1 ().    1 -  / 1.
> 3.    1   2 ().    2 -  / 2.


.2   .          . . ()
3.     ,     .      .    ?       . :Wink:     19 .            . :Dezl:

----------

.... ....    . .        ?        .     ? :Wink:

----------


## ShuShu

.
     ,  18 2.0       ,
   ...               ,
      ,  ,   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

!  :       :  -,   ,     ,              (  ).   ,         ,         - (   ).     ?        .

----------

> .
>      ,  18 2.0       ,
>    ...               ,
>       ,  ,   ?


     " "    .

----------

> " "    .


..  ,  ))

----------

[QUOTE=lamo;53539355]  ,      ??? 
     ,       ?? 

* :*          /     . (      )??[/QUOT

    "   ",     ,   " ".   (      ), ,         -,     . ..        -,         ,     . 60    ,    " "    ,   26,  60,  19. !

----------


## -

!  ,  3     -,  4    -   ,       1 7.7.,       ,   19.3

----------


## ole_777

! , .     ,       .  .      .   " "   -.    ,   " -                  .,     --  --".     -   .         . -?        -?

----------


## Naumov

8-    .

----------


## ole_777

> 8-    .


  1: 8.2 (8.2.17.169)  ,  2.0 (2.0.45.5)-   ...      ?

----------


## Naumov

2.0.49.6

----------


## ole_777

*Naumov*,  !     :Smilie:

----------


## ole_777

!   .     ,       .          ?  ,    ,     ,   ?

----------

, ,     .  ,  2011     -          ( ).  ,     -  (   ,         -)   .       .  ,     2 .

----------


## Naumov

2 ,   1,    .
      .

----------


## ole_777

!  .  ( )  .      ,   , ..   .    , 90.03  19.09  ,           19.09.  ?   ,   ,    ,              ,     ....

----------


## C

,   ..  -    ( ),    ,      ..  090  ( ,  , )   ?     100  110?

----------


## KsuMir

, !        .
 ,         4 . 2014.,        2014. (  ),       ,     ....       .

 1
      -            .         ,      2015 .   (  .     .  ).      .-   ,         2015. 
     -   ?    ,        ,          4 .(       ,        ,           (        ),     ,        ).        ,       4 .,   ? 


 2
           1000 ,            200 ,       .    ,   -   ,  -    ! 

    !!!

----------

> -   ?    ,        ,          4 .(       ,        ,           (        ),     ,        ).


     ,      .       ,    ,         .     ,      ,   ,      . 



> 1000 ,            200 ,       .    ,   -


,

----------


## KsuMir

> ,      .       ,    ,         .     ,      ,   ,      . 
> 
> ,


      ,        ,       ,       31 .    ,    ...   :Frown:    ,           , ?

  - ,          4 . ?

----------

> , ?


  3 ,      .

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

> ,   ..  -    ( ),    ,      ..  090  ( ,  , )   ?     100  110?


-    .

----------

,  , , ,  .
      2  (-+ 12)   5500,      13500,       13 500      13500,  .     5500       .      13500  3  2015.
      . ,     ?

----------


## zak1c

** ,

----------


## alex-sam75

!
     .
 1  1.1.

       -   (    ).

         ( -):  

44  60  -2887,79

19  68  -519,81

    (      )

19 68 519,81

   ,      .  .

                68 19 519,81 ,     .      ,    .          .           ..

----------

! , ,    ,         ,   " "    ,     .       19  670,00 . -          -     .       19         ?

----------

> 19


     "".

----------

> "".


   ""

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.15) 
!   .
 1.       4.,    .      4.   / (, ,    ),   ( ).     ?     ?   -   ., .    , , . 
 2.      4.     , , .

----------

> ,


http://its.1c.ru/db/accnds#content:1271:1cbuh8-3
   : http://its.1c.ru/db/accnds#content:1523:hdoc

----------

> 1: 8.2 (8.2.19.130)  ,  2.0 (2.0.65.15) 
> !   .
>  1.       4.,    .      4.   / (, ,    ),   ( ).     ?     ?   -   ., .    , , . 
>  2.      4.     , , .


 ,         - (     ) ,    1  /  1 ( ),    2    -  3. 
  -    18.2, , . 
   3 -     -    (4.),         (   ),       ? 
     1 8.2?
 , , ,   .
P.S.   ,  ( ).

----------

.
 ,     - (        -  )
  -  30.04.2016   -   (   )
 - 30.03.2016   10 000,33  ..  1 525,47
 -  30.04.2016   10 000,28  ..  1 525,46    (   - 0,01) -  , ... 

  30.04.2016 -  ,       -  
  :
19 60 -0,01 ()
44 60 -0,04 ()
68 19 -1 525,47 ()

     .
   -  ,        - ( ) 68 19 1 525,46...    (     ,     ?  ?)
       ,      ,-  0,01     1  2016.   1   8 -      -.        2 2016    -     8 ?

----------

> - ( ) 68 19 1


     - .




> ,-  0,01


 .     .

----------

> - .


   , ,  68 19   1 525,46  30.06.2016 -     






> .     .


     ...   ... 
            2  2016.

----------


## C

.   ,  ,   .       , ..  ,      0. ..     - .. 
  ,         ,   -     ?
       ?   (
         2 ?     .. 
 ,     .(   ,      ?

  -   ,        ? 01  18?

----------


## C

!    .   ,            .
    ,  -       ?
   01,    01  18?
  3        - 090- 5.1.  ,       3  3  170    ?
   9    ?  -  .020 -   ? 
    -  .060 -  ? 
   ? 
   -,     - .160

 ,  ,  -,     - ( ),    ,  : 18% .170

----------

